
Here are some good, bad, and ugly examples of sponsored content - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/bad-sponsored-articles
======
brianbi
Display ads will need to be replaced with something, and I think that
sponsored content will fill that void. Once the best form gets found, we will
see at less of that ugly version.

Remember there was a time with flashy banner ads. Good thing that time has
ended.

